# Killies Import > Planted Tanks >  Difference between Fissidens and Fontinalis antipyretica?

## Tedb

I have a moss that I have been collecting here in the central US. It is a truely aquatic moss that grows anchored to concrete walls underwater. It dries up quickly out of water but will come back to life if it is submerged again. I have narrowed it down between a Fissidens species and Fontinalis species. I have anchored it to driftwood and mesh in my tanks. I have also left plenty free floating and it will attach to the gravel after several weeks and begin growing upright again. I am growing it in low light, cool water with no CO2 and have sent samples to high tech keepers to see how it grows for them. 

I will be posting pictures soon to hopefully get a possitive ID but wanted to ask if there is a way to tell the difference between the two species? 

I would also be willing to mail a good size piece for a possitive ID. 

Thank you in advance for your help.

----------


## G.rosea

Picture would help too. 

Here is some picture I just draw... You can see the position of the "leaves" from this picture. The circle in the middle is the branch of the moss.

----------


## timebomb

As Kimmo said, pictures would be useful. Show us some pics and we'll see what we can do to help.

Loh K L

----------


## Tedb

Alright, I spent some time trying to get some pictures, this is with my little Kodak so please excuse them. I resized some to get a larger image. This moss starts attaching to the gravel in the tank after about 2 weeks and has started sending new fronds out of mesh in about 3 weeks. Grown under low light conditions, 28 watts of screw in cf lighting over a 10 gallon. It is also growing in my 55 gallon with just a strip light. 


G.rosea, thank you for the drawing. Following that this is a Fissidens species as the "leaves" come out of the stalk on opposite sides rather than whirl around the stalk much like a palm frond. 

Thank you for your time.

----------


## G.rosea

That's _Fissidens fontanus_, I'm sure about it.

----------


## timebomb

It's hard to tell but I think Kimmo is probably right. It looks like _Fissidens fontanus_ (Fountain Moss). 

One way to find out yourself, Tedb, is to make a comparison with the pictures of _F. fontanus_ in this forum. There are a few in this thread.

Loh K L

----------


## fish newb

> That's _Fissidens fontanus_, I'm sure about it.


I agree, especially since its native to the USA.

If you really want to mail a piece or me to mail you a piece let me know,

I'm in Rhode Island.

-Andrew

Might want to email me at (andrew-hill symbol cox.net)

----------


## polyglott

Hi Tedb,

Fissidens grows in 2 dimensions with alternate leafes.
Fontinalis grows in 3 dimensions with whirled leafes.
You should reference some moss pictures by yourself.
Your moss is not a Fontinals by sure. I agree that it looks like a large Fissidens, but not in best condition.
To understand the requirements of submerged mosses I recommend this one: http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...ad.php?t=50177

Regards Uwe

----------


## Martin

As Uwe is saying...

Fissidens grows in 2 section (2 opposite leaves)
Fontinalis in 3.

See image for clarification..

----------


## Augustine_81

Thanks for the effort guys , really benefitted from the pics and diagrams shown and contributed by you guys!! 
Kudos !!  :Smile:

----------


## kopiopeng

Great explaination and I had understand more about those plants  :Smile:

----------


## emerson_chew

thanks for sharing

----------

